# Autocruise Wentworth fusebox location



## buster14 (May 25, 2009)

I have just bought an Autocruise Wentworth 2005 and have some minor electrical issues. In trying to resolve these I am unable to find a fusebox! - The handbook and wiring diagrams are of no help whatsoever. The control panel is the type with rocker switches and no integrasl fuses (PENC?). Can anyone shed any light on where I might find the fuses please?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't help with the location of the fuses because the control panel on my 2002 Wentworth is the older type with integral fuses.

If you can find a helpful dealer/owner with a similar model for sale, you might be able to sweet talk them into telling you where the fuse box is. When I was investigating payload problems on my MH, I spoke to a couple of owners that I located through sale ads.

Dolphin Motorhomes (07014705140) have a 2005 Wentworth listed on Caravanselecta at the moment.

Best of luck.

Mike


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

buster14 said:


> I have just bought an Autocruise Wentworth 2005 and have some minor electrical issues. In trying to resolve these I am unable to find a fusebox! - The handbook and wiring diagrams are of no help whatsoever. The control panel is the type with rocker switches and no integral fuses (PENC?). Can anyone shed any light on where I might find the fuses please?


You don't say where you are based - ie, town or area. There is one for sale in Berkshire at Marquis Motorhomes - if they are near, nip along and look at it as though you are buying, then ask "where are the fuses located"?

See http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes/Autocruise/Autocruise-Wentworth-CS175670.aspx

Colin


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

In my wenty when i had it there was a bank of fuses on the main mains control panel over the fridge.

Phill


----------



## buster14 (May 25, 2009)

*Autocruise Wentworth fusebox location - resolved!*

Thanks for all suggestions recevied. I found a wiring diagram in the hhnadbook which covered the Gleneagle which uses the same control panel and inforrms me that it is fitted with thermal overload switches - so no fuses!

Thanks again to everyone's responses to my first post.


----------

